# Fische fangen



## hunny (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
da ich ja gerade an meinem Algenproblem arbeite bin ich der Meinung das ich auch zu viele Fische in meinem Teich habe. Nun die Große Frage wie kann ich die am besten einfangen? Kescher kann man vergessen habe ich schon probiert, außerdem sollen die kleinen keinen Stress haben oder verletzt werden.

Bitte um Hilfe - Danke und LG Volker


----------



## kleinefische (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Volker,
Im letzten Herbst  bin ich umgezogen und habe alle Fische mitgenommen. 
Ich habe den Teich damals soweit leergepumpt, dass nur noch an der tiefsten Stelle etwa 1,20m Wasser war. 
So konnte ich sie eigentlich ganz entspannt von einer Leiter aus, die ich ins Wasser gestellt hatte, mit dem Kescher fangen. 
Ob das allerdings bei Dir möglich ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Grüße aus dem Norden
Sabine


----------



## Svenne (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Hunny, versuch es doch mal mit einer Köderfischsenke. Reinschmeissen, warten bis die Fische drüber schwimmen und hochziehen. Klappt beim Köderfisch fangen im See immer super. LG Svenne


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (29. Juli 2014)

Svenne ist mir zuvorgekommen - wollte gerade meinen Beitrag schreiben, aber habe noch nach der richtigen Bezeichnung für das Netz gesucht 
http://www.amazon.de/Zebco-Köderfischsenke-mit-Fluchtschutz-100x100/dp/B002RA8YYU/ref=pd_cp_sg_0

Und so "brav" wie dir die Fische im Video folgen, sollte das doch kein Problem die in die Falle zu locken, Volker! 

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## hunny (29. Juli 2014)

Na das ist doch ne Idee mit dem Köderfischsenker. Werde ich so versuchen - Danke


----------



## macmarkus (30. Juli 2014)

da drücke ich dir die daumen und wünsche petri heil.

hab die gleiche __ senke und in drei versuchen an drei tagen insgesamt nur elf (!) goldfische herausbekommen.
meine biester sind schlau, und obwohl sie einem quasi aus der hand fressen, meiden sie fremdkörper im wasser wie der teufel das weihwasser.


----------



## koifischfan (30. Juli 2014)

Meine haben die __ Senke immer von unten angekuckt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2014)

Hi,

mit ner __ Senke erwischt man eigentlich nur __ Kleinfische die unter 10cm Körperlänge liegen (die kleinen unerfahrenen versuchen sich durch die Flucht nach unten zu entziehen und kommen nicht wie gedacht durch die Maschen. Größe Fische fliehen erst mal nach links oder rechts wenn sie den Schatten von unten bemerken


----------



## hunny (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo da bin ich wieder.
Also ich habe mir so eine __ Senke gekauft - nach 2 Tagen war Schluß weil die " Biester " da nicht mehr reingeschwommen sind. nun habe ich mir eine kleine Reuse gekauft. Ich fange locker 20 Fische damit am Tag aber nur die Großen  hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die kleinen dazu bekomme da auch reinzuschwimmen? Ich will doch nur die kleinen raus haben.....


----------



## macmarkus (20. Aug. 2014)

gib mir mal nen tipp in sachen reuse ... die kauf ich mir dann auch.


----------



## hunny (20. Aug. 2014)

ja moment suche ich eben raus


----------



## hunny (20. Aug. 2014)

So habe es gefunden. Die Reuse:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/321478309995?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

So sieht das in Betrieb aus:


----------



## macmarkus (20. Aug. 2014)

suuuper ... vielen dank!
hab gerade bestellt.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2014)

hunny schrieb:


> Hallo da bin ich wieder.
> Also ich habe mir so eine __ Senke gekauft - nach 2 Tagen war Schluß weil die " Biester " da nicht mehr reingeschwommen sind. nun habe ich mir eine kleine Reuse gekauft. Ich fange locker 20 Fische damit am Tag aber nur die Großen  hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die kleinen dazu bekomme da auch reinzuschwimmen? Ich will doch nur die kleinen raus haben.....


 Die Senke hat doch in der Mitte eine Öse. Daziehst du eine Maurerschnur durch und legst die so als Schlaufe. Dann an die Maurerschnur nen Netz / Strunpf mit Fischfutter binden. Senke passend versenken. Mit der Schnur kannst du den Köderbeutel über die Senke ziehen. Senke im Wasser vergessen. Nächsten Tag den Futterbeutel auffüllen. Das machst du ein paar Tage lang und dann ziehst du die Senke mal wieder hoch.


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2014)

Totto, 
auch mit Futter bekomme ich meine Fische nicht über die __ Senke, und wenn, dann sind die so schnell wieder weg, daß ich nur die leere Senke hochziehe.


----------



## hunny (21. Aug. 2014)

Das mit dem Futter habe ich vier Tage versucht - negativ ! Leider


----------



## Limnos (21. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Ich habe es auch versucht, mit einem __ Senknetz die Zahl der Goldfische in meinem Wintergartenteich zu verringern. Die __ Senke lag auf dem Boden. Vier Tage haben sich die Fische nicht darüber getraut; nicht einmal, wenn ich genau darüber Futter ausstreute. Sie warteten, bis es zu ihnen hin getrieben war. Am fünften Tag trauten sie sich wieder, aber ich war nicht schnell genug beim Hochziehen. Genau wie Frank gesagt hat: sie flohen nach allen Seiten, und das obwohl sie noch nie vorher mit eine Senknetz Bekanntschaft gemacht haben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Aug. 2014)

Tja, dann Pumpe rein und leer machen.


----------



## Ulli (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

das geht auch einfacher, siehe hier:

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/mein-teich-ist-fuer-kescher-zu-gross!.html

Ich habe mir ein Netz, das als Laubschutz gedacht war, mit grossen Stahlmuttern unten beschwert, mit Korkschwimmern oben ausgestattet  und ziehe es einfach durch den Teich. Funktioniert super und stressfrei!

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Die Idee ist an und für sich gut, aber dann dürfen keine Seerosen im Teich sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## andreas w. (22. Aug. 2014)

Die stehen dann halt nicht mehr . Die Idee ist gut, sowas suche ich auch für mich.


----------



## Ulli (23. Aug. 2014)

Mit dem Netz verkleinert man quasi den Teich. Wenn es eine Ecke mit Seerosen gibt, dann würde ich die Fische mit dem Netz dahin ziehen und dann versuchen zu keschern. Aber klar, alles was auf dem Boden liegt oder dem Netz im Weg ist, stört natürlich...  
Ich brauche auch mal 2 oder 3 Versuche, bis der "Wunschfisch" mit dem Netz kescherbar ist... Aber bei grossen Teich allemal eine Hilfe.

Grüße
Ulli


----------

